# SKYHARBOR thread: Dan Tompkins out, Eric Emery in



## keshav (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys!

Just thought I'd share that pre-orders for our debut album 'Blinding White Noise: Illusion & Chaos' are up now, on our label Basick Records' bandcamp page  BASICK RECORDS ONLINE STORE &mdash; SKYHARBOR - 'Blinding White Noise' 2x CD Digipak

Also a new song from the album called 'Maeva' is up for streaming on the Basick soundcloud page - SKYHARBOR - Illusion: Maeva by basickrecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free







Let me know what you guys think of the new song!

Cheers 
Keshav


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 10, 2012)

New song is fantastic. Can't wait for this. Much respect.


----------



## prh (Feb 10, 2012)

i love you


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2012)

Really dig your playing bhaiya


----------



## DLG (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel like after listening to this and Haji's Kitchen that Dan wasn't using even 50 percent of his singing abilities in Tesseract.

enjoying this track a bunch.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 11, 2012)

Sick track. Must pre-order thusly. So glad to hear that Dan is still kicking ass on the mic as well.


----------



## keshav (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!! so glad you approve  

Yeah Dan has been absolutely spectacular on this album, I consider myself very blessed to have been able to write with him. Incredible talent.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 11, 2012)

Listened to this a couple hours ago. It's fantastic!  I'll be picking this up for sure!


----------



## Alimination (Feb 11, 2012)

April 24th? Nice, one day before my birthday. I know what I'm gettin


----------



## guitarneeraj (Feb 11, 2012)

New track is such a win!!! 
Great work on the entire album Keshav!!!


----------



## keshav (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks a ton guys, the support is very very much appreciated!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait, I have had celestial pumping for weeks on soundcloud in anticipation


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Feb 13, 2012)

I absolutely love this stuff. How is the live situation working? I read that Skyharbor played a pretty big show in India. Was Dan a part of that, was there a fill in, or is it being played instrumentally live? Just curious, this really is my favorite kind of progressive rock .

100th post!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 13, 2012)

Pre-ordered! Been waiting a good while for this! Catharsis got me hooked, haven't looked back since.


----------



## keshav (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! It feels amazing that you dig our music 



rjnix_0329 said:


> I absolutely love this stuff. How is the live situation working? I read that Skyharbor played a pretty big show in India. Was Dan a part of that, was there a fill in, or is it being played instrumentally live? Just curious, this really is my favorite kind of progressive rock .
> 
> 100th post!



That show was instrumental  there's footage of it on youtube although the audio is horrendous.


----------



## keshav (Feb 14, 2012)

One last bump before I let this thread die...


----------



## Static (Feb 14, 2012)

keshav said:


> One last bump before I let this thread die...





This is a great thread! Keshav, your music is really awesome.your new track is great.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 24, 2012)

This band is great. Can't wait for the release.


----------



## bhakan (Apr 19, 2012)

Didn't see any other posts, and didn't want to start a new thread, so I thought I'd bump this one. 

Blinding White Noise: Illusion & Chaos | Basick Records
The whole album is streaming, sounds amazing so far!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 19, 2012)

So. Fucking. Amazing


----------



## keshav (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheers guys, hope you enjoy the record when its released on Monday!


----------



## TheKhann (Apr 20, 2012)

I dont know if there is a problem with bandcamp or what, but i preordered the digital edition yesterday and it let me download the album immediately.

Great album on first listen


----------



## Pushingink (Apr 20, 2012)

I've only heard the 2 tracks released so far and I'm absolutely loving it.
Can't wait for Monday to purchase it


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 20, 2012)

yo, this shits very good.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got back from Meshuggah and AAL to find this on my door  Listenting now, it's incredible!
Nice to see a long 10 track album too, and didn't expect the 3 chaos songs to have vox!
Awesome packaging btw!


----------



## keshav (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys - so the album is out finally! Here are some links you can get it from 

*US/CANADA:* 
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise: Illusion & Chaos (Digi Pak)

*UK/EU/AUS/Asia:* 
Blinding White Noise: Illusion & Chaos | Basick Records

*iTunes:* 
iTunes - Music - Blinding White Noise - Illusion & Chaos by Skyharbor

*Amazon MP3:* 
Amazon.com: Blinding White Noise: Illusion & Chaos: Skyharbor: MP3 Downloads

*Merch:* 
Skyharbor | Merchconnectioninc.com
BASICK RECORDS ONLINE STORE &mdash; SKYHARBOR - 'Blinding White Noise' 2x CD Digipak + Tee Deal

Thanks for all the kind words and support guys - means a ton to us!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Apr 25, 2012)

Seriously stellar! Rocked it three or four times today; absolutely fantastic.


----------



## keshav (Apr 25, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Seriously stellar! Rocked it three or four times today; absolutely fantastic.



Thanks man!! Glad you dig it!

Mods, could the title of this thread be changed as the album is out now? Maybe just call it the Skyharbor thread or something?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 25, 2012)

Defintely see this being one of my top records this year. Great record, and Daniel sound phenomenal.


----------



## Psyy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just thought I would drop by to say how spectacular I think Night is. Simplistic, yet elegant.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 27, 2012)

Ralyks said:


> Defintely see this being one of my top records this year. Great record, and Daniel sound phenomenal.



Yeah I don't see anything topping this anytime soon. They have such a great sound.


----------



## C2Aye (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely one of the albums of the year for me.

But you know that already Keshav


----------



## Ardez (Apr 27, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Definitely one of the albums of the year for me.



Totally, pure ear candy


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 27, 2012)

this came out of nowhere and sucker punched my listening routine. i had to put away corelia, safety fire, meshuggah, and chimpspanner so i could put this album on repeat all week on the way to and from work.

great sound, some killer riffing and recording quality too. it's awesome to hear daniel singing again and even better that it's got fantastic music along with it. im not too hot on the Chaos tracks because of the singing and the riffing being put together a little differently, but still an awesome album overall.

...is it cruel that i trolled some friends by emailing them a link to the Celestial youtube video and titled it "NEW TESSERACT ALBUM!!!"?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a bit shit, honestly.



Not really.


----------



## Volteau (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice cover art. Awesome song as well. Reminds me a bit of TesseracT (which is always good).


----------



## Psyy (Apr 29, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Very nice cover art. Awesome song as well. Reminds me a bit of TesseracT (which is always good).



That Tesseract feeling you get wouldn't be from Dan doing vocals, would it?


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 29, 2012)

This is amazing, album of 2012 so far for sure!


----------



## Cnev (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. Really great stuff, Keshav. Certainly one of my favorite releases this year!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 29, 2012)

Just checked you guys out today... O_O Damn.

Gonna' have to order this. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Volteau (Apr 29, 2012)

Psyy said:


> That Tesseract feeling you get wouldn't be from Dan doing vocals, would it?



LOL Wow. Had no idea (foolishly forgot to read the guest line-up). Awesome then. I love Dan


----------



## keshav (Apr 30, 2012)

Guys, I am absolutely floored and so stoked that you dig the album - it is seriously an amazing feeling! Thank you so much!

For you guys in the US, here is a comprehensive list of indie stores you can get the album in physical form at:

BANANA BELT
CD LISTENING BAR
COIRO CORP.
CROSSROADS MUSIC CORP
DEARBORN MUSIC CO
DIMPLE RECORDS
DISC EXCHANGE
EXCLUSIVE CORP, THE
GRATEFUL RECORDS
GREG R. HALAMAY
HAIGHT STREET AMOEBA
HALF A MAN
HOLLYWOOD AMOEBA
HOUSE OF GUITARS
INDEPENDENT RECORDS
J & R ELECTRONICS
MILLENNIUM ENTERPRISES
MOJO MUSIC MD
NEWBURY COMICS
RASPUTIN MUSIC
ROLLING STONE CORP.
SALZER'S MER'TILE
SHAKE IT
SILVER PLATTERS
SOUND GARDEN
THE END RECORDS
TRANS WORLD ENT. CORP
VINTAGE VINYL RECORDS (Fords, NJ)
VINTAGE VINYL (ST Louis, MO)
WATERLOO RECORDS
ZIA ENTERPRISES

Thanks a fucking ton again guys! So inspired!


----------



## Volteau (Apr 30, 2012)

So, I walk into Specs to see what's new and whatnot, when all of a sudden I think to myself "I wonder if they have Skyharbor here..." Then I laugh internally and think "Fat chance". Deciding to put my skepticism aside for a moment, I scoured through the "S" area, and lo and behold, there it was, the only copy. Bought it. Walked out. Got into my car and drove along the country side hearing both discs 2 times each. Too awesome. The whole band is majestic and Dan never disappoints. Thank you for this


----------



## jjfiegel (May 2, 2012)

I finally got my album from Amazon today (have no idea why it got delayed a week). I love it. Dan Tompkins is one of my favorite vocalists, and he does not disappoint here. That is not to say I didn't like Chaos, I do and I think that vocalist is good, but Dan is the man. Of course the album is strong musically. I was a little wary that a softer, "djent" sound with Dan on vocals would sound too much like TesseracT, but it really doesn't. Great work guys.

My favorite tracks right now are: Dots, Catharsis, Night, and Celestial.

This is probably my favorite album so far this year. Great job.


----------



## groovemasta (May 2, 2012)

*Drool*

This is crazy


----------



## keshav (May 4, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! Very happy that you're digging the album!

Also, we just announced a one-off date supporting Lamb of God on May 26th in India, and Dan will be joining us on stage for this show!! It's likely that this will be the one and only show we play with him, at least for some considerable time to come, so I'm REALLY excited that this is happening! Finally a chance to play all of 'Illusion' live in its entirety!


----------



## Sikthness (May 4, 2012)

keshav said:


> Thank you so much guys! Very happy that you're digging the album!
> 
> Also, we just announced a one-off date supporting Lamb of God on May 26th in India, and Dan will be joining us on stage for this show!! It's likely that this will be the one and only show we play with him, at least for some considerable time to come, so I'm REALLY excited that this is happening! Finally a chance to play all of 'Illusion' live in its entirety!



Damn, thatd be an awesome show to see.


----------



## Greatoliver (May 4, 2012)

Really loving this! Great tone, and love the clean sections and the groove


----------



## HaloHat (May 4, 2012)

SkyHarbor = the Phoenix Arizona main airport... gawd I'm glad I don't live there anymore 

Checking out the songs now. After reading the posts, I don't doubt I'm about to be impressed


----------



## prh (May 4, 2012)

keshav said:


> Thank you so much guys! Very happy that you're digging the album!
> 
> Also, we just announced a one-off date supporting Lamb of God on May 26th in India, and Dan will be joining us on stage for this show!! It's likely that this will be the one and only show we play with him, at least for some considerable time to come, so I'm REALLY excited that this is happening! Finally a chance to play all of 'Illusion' live in its entirety!



dudeeeeeeee i wish i could be there, you better get this filmed! congrats


----------



## Volteau (May 4, 2012)

keshav said:


> Thank you so much guys! Very happy that you're digging the album!
> 
> Also, we just announced a one-off date supporting Lamb of God on May 26th in India, and Dan will be joining us on stage for this show!! It's likely that this will be the one and only show we play with him, at least for some considerable time to come, so I'm REALLY excited that this is happening! Finally a chance to play all of 'Illusion' live in its entirety!



Please! PLEASE! PLEASEEEE!!!!! Record this. The only vid I've found on youtube is one where you guys are playing live without a vocalist (and yet managed to sound awesome!). I downloaded the whole thing though with Youtube Downloader HD. I watched it throughly. I've listened to this album all week (55 plays according to iTunes), and yet can't get enough. Like Nike, Just Do It!


----------



## Mexi (May 4, 2012)

just picked this up, really really solid album. find myself enjoying it a lot more than a lot of other more popular bands of similar sound. really like the vocals on night


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (May 5, 2012)

very solid album, keshav deserves much more attention.


----------



## keshav (May 5, 2012)

Cheers guys!!

Volteau: Yes we are definitely going to be filming this one! Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Volteau (May 9, 2012)

keshav said:


> Cheers guys!!
> 
> Volteau: Yes we are definitely going to be filming this one! Thanks a lot man!



Nah man, thank YOU for this wonderful piece of music. It has officially become my EVE (Online) soundtrack


----------



## Hauschild (May 9, 2012)

Man, this is just wonderful! So good!


----------



## Tali (May 9, 2012)

All i can say it would be a damn shame not to have Dan perform live with you guys so thank the gods,science and talent that a live show is happening at least once with a frontman.

I demand... LIVE DVD!!!

On a more serious note, really compelling and great listen.
Listen to it daily in the eve while i work.


----------



## keshav (May 12, 2012)

Thanks a ton guys!!

I just did a play through video for Maeva, check it out! 



I'm not actually that fat btw, just wanted to rep our awesome label and the hoodie I have of theirs is ridiculously oversized for me hahah.

Also Dan just filmed a live video of himself rehearsing Dots, so excited for this show now!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 12, 2012)

Where in India are you btw? WHENEVER I go there I can never find gear, I even tried buying another baja and it took like..a week to find something decent


----------



## Sebski (May 12, 2012)

keshav you've got a real sick playing style man. Have you released any tabs by any chance? Or will there be any coming at some point? Would love to learn how to play some of this stuff


----------



## Sikthness (May 12, 2012)

Sebski said:


> keshav you've got a real sick playing style man. Have you released any tabs by any chance? Or will there be any coming at some point? Would love to learn how to play some of this stuff



I would love to as well, and I'm sure many others would too. The cd is chock full of great riffs and beautiful cleans


----------



## datalore (May 12, 2012)

Loving the lydian melodies.


----------



## Volteau (May 12, 2012)

keshav said:


> Thanks a ton guys!!
> 
> I just did a play through video for Maeva, check it out!
> 
> ...




Lol I don't think anyone would care if you were fat anyway. 

Awesome playthrough. Tabs would be awesome but for now the ears will do. And man, Dan's voice has so much passion in it it could deliver us from sin (get it?)


----------



## kamello (May 12, 2012)

got chills listening to it, so it's fucking great , and is awesome to listen to Dan again, just a few screamed vocals and nice highs  


also, the transitions between clean and distorted riffs was excellent, to the point is barely noticeable wich in IMO is great 







any ways to get the album in South America?


edit: @Datalore, in wich point is Lydian? Im a complete retard when it comes to recognize modes....


----------



## datalore (May 15, 2012)

kamello said:


> edit: @Datalore, in wich point is Lydian? Im a complete retard when it comes to recognize modes....



Listen to the simple guitar melody in the intro. That's lydian. You'll hear the same melody in the vocals as well.


----------



## ManBeast (May 15, 2012)

No idea this dropped in April...I'll def be swinging by the Newbury down the street to pick this up today.


----------



## slapnutz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the vid dude, it was awesome!

Sorry I "reported" your post by accident when I was trying to add reps. Sorry about that.


----------



## terran236 (May 15, 2012)

LOVE this album, not a big fan of most extreme metals that came out after 1990. In fact I really dislike grindcore, hardcore, extreme core, your core, my core earth's core, ad infinitum. Vocals. Hell i barely even listen to metal lately, been listening to softer/traditional music from eastern asia and classical.

But this is just awesome. It's different, your music is so well textured. The chords sounds so coherent even distorted, and the progression of the chord's is very interesting and colorful. Rather than muddy. The melodies are interesting. The music over all is very colorful. The cover of the album is beautiful. Hell even the title of your band gives me amazing imagery of being in some far away place in the sky with a floating harbor and awe inspiring lighting that could only come from a sunset in the heavens. The way it progresses is very epic, and reminiscent of a classical song with movements. 


*Funny thing, i just found about this band by searching "Marty friedman Djent" in google.*  I don't know why i just felt compelled to see if my favorite guitarist of all time was keeping up with the times. Great coincidence and I'm glad i found your music. Bought it on itunes. Always happy to support great musicians. 


Sorry if i rambled on but that's just how i see your music. I see great things for this band in the future. Keep it up!


BTW Keshav, I listened to Tokyo jukebox 2, I can clearly see your influence in that album, it definitely screams *Keshav's Djent.* Jelaous you got to work with one of my all time fav guitar heros.


----------



## ManBeast (May 15, 2012)

ManBeast said:


> No idea this dropped in April...I'll def be swinging by the Newbury down the street to pick this up today.


Just listened through the album, thoroughly impressed. I won't try to wax poetic after the guy above me but this album is gooooooood.


----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2012)

I LOVE the bass tone!


----------



## keshav (May 17, 2012)

Ahh cheers guys, it's so overwhelming how good the response has been to the album so far! thank you all so much 

Dan's put up yet another video, this time for 'Night' which is personally one of my favorite moments from the album  check it out!


----------



## Volteau (May 17, 2012)

Perfection...


----------



## anomynous (May 17, 2012)

I see what you did there?


----------



## Ralyks (May 17, 2012)

Goddamn Dans voice is so godly on Night. My favorite track behind Maeva.


----------



## keshav (May 18, 2012)

Cheers guys  Dan is on fire right now, here's two more vocal videos for you guys! He has absolutely killed it with these two especially! Enjoy!


----------



## keshav (May 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Where in India are you btw? WHENEVER I go there I can never find gear, I even tried buying another baja and it took like..a week to find something decent



Oops just noticed this post - i'm in New Delhi dude. There aren't heaps of good gear stores admittedly, although between OnStage and Furtados (the 2 main stores in the city) you can find a nice selection of Fenders, Ibbys, Schecters, ESPs and Jacksons.


----------



## Sebski (May 18, 2012)

Sebski said:


> keshav you've got a real sick playing style man. Have you released any tabs by any chance? Or will there be any coming at some point? Would love to learn how to play some of this stuff



Just in case you missed this post as well


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 19, 2012)

I sure am happy i clicked on this thread


----------



## keshav (May 19, 2012)

Sebski said:


> Just in case you missed this post as well



Ahh my bad dude, thanks a bunch  I'm working on making tabs for all the songs in Guitar Pro format, but i'm really going all out with it and including a fair few layers in it as well, so it's taking a while! Also Guitar Pro 6 is quite the pain in the ass to work with, especially when it comes to drums...


----------



## Sebski (May 19, 2012)

keshav said:


> Ahh my bad dude, thanks a bunch  I'm working on making tabs for all the songs in Guitar Pro format, but i'm really going all out with it and including a fair few layers in it as well, so it's taking a while! Also Guitar Pro 6 is quite the pain in the ass to work with, especially when it comes to drums...



Oh nice one, no pressure mate haha, but noooo gp5(or 4) all the way!


----------



## Sikthness (May 19, 2012)

keshav said:


> Ahh my bad dude, thanks a bunch  I'm working on making tabs for all the songs in Guitar Pro format, but i'm really going all out with it and including a fair few layers in it as well, so it's taking a while! Also Guitar Pro 6 is quite the pain in the ass to work with, especially when it comes to drums...



Man this is awesome news. I can't wait to get my hands on some tabs for the cd. Still rockin the cd on a daily basis.


----------



## Volteau (May 19, 2012)

keshav said:


> Cheers guys  Dan is on fire right now, here's two more vocal videos for you guys! He has absolutely killed it with these two especially! Enjoy!




Man... it's been a while since I've become a fan of a new vocalist and Dan's got what it takes and beyond. Blows me away every time. Of course, his singing is complimented hugely by the music. Again Keshav, I am honestly a huge fan of you guys and hope Skyharbor gets far. It's definitely deserving of it.



Sebski said:


> Oh nice one, no pressure mate haha, but noooo gp5(or 4) all the way!



And this. GP5 forever!


----------



## keshav (May 20, 2012)

Cheers Volteau, that's awesome of you to say 

Here's yet another one  Falsetto victory!


----------



## imlikemike (May 20, 2012)

Dan is such an incredible vocalist! The part at around 5:10 gave me chills.


----------



## btbamthewell (May 20, 2012)

How the hell did ye get Dan and Marty to play on your album?!


----------



## tr0n (May 20, 2012)

Gutted I'm not going to see you guys live. Come to Canada! 

I think the album is right up there amongst my most favourites, I probably enjoy it even more than Koloss for this years releases.

I'm listening to the Catharsis rehearsal, sounds amazing. Definitely my favourite on the album, the ending is actually quite emotional. I don't get that from many songs these days.


----------



## Volteau (May 21, 2012)

What model S is that Keshav? It's a beautiful Ibanez (and I'm not even a big fan of 'em). Would like to look into them.

And holy crap, Dan from 5:09 to 5:22.... at that distance from the mic and he projects like a god. Insane!


----------



## keshav (May 21, 2012)

Cheers guys!!

Mark, thanks a ton man  playing in US/Canada would be a dream come true, who knows maybe some day!

Volteau, it's an SZ - the SZ2020FM. They don't make em anymore, god alone knows why the hell not though, I don't like most Ibbys myself but this one (and the entire SZ series when it was in production) is just gorgeous


----------



## IronGoliath (May 21, 2012)

I ordered a shirt and digi from Basick.. these guys are incredible.

Totally a breathe of fresh air. Whenever I hear Dots I think of flying over a white sanded beach. Is what weird? I guess it is what it is and what you take from the music.

I really really enjoy their style and their take on djent and progressive metal music. I hope that the come to Canada soon please.  I am sure many of you share the same sentiment.


----------



## keshav (May 23, 2012)

Ahh cheers man, so glad you dig 

Here's the vocal rehearsal for 'Aurora' - this is gonna be another crazy live song!


----------



## Asrial (May 23, 2012)

I bought this album yesterday before going to bed, and listened on my daily route to the academy...
I think this just BEGS for a huge stereo setup, and I used my high-end in-ears. Wow. Epic album!


----------



## Volteau (May 26, 2012)

Curious to know: Is Sunneith ever gonna upload some of his stuff? Would be cool to see him in action!


----------



## GSingleton (May 27, 2012)

Recently got this....sweet jesus.


----------



## keshav (May 27, 2012)

Cheers guys! 

Volteau, didn't quite get what you meant? Like live videos?

Also, Dots turned out pretty sweet yesterday at the gig with Lamb of God


----------



## Volteau (May 27, 2012)

keshav said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Volteau, didn't quite get what you meant? Like live videos?
> 
> Also, Dots turned out pretty sweet yesterday at the gig with Lamb of God




Yep, live videos like what Dan is posting. 

My God... so jealous. Would have loved to have traded souls with someone on that day. 

And congrats sounding better than the album live. So much energy... I now officially hate you  But love at the same time. Oh the paradox! 

P.S. Megalol! at the 2:12 mark (end of the vid). Dan looks tiny next to that guy! Maybe it's just the camera's perspective though... hehehe


----------



## keshav (May 28, 2012)

Maybe if we're playing a show together we'll do it, but at this moment Bhayanak Maut are recording their new album so I doubt he'll have time to do something like that for a while...

Btw here's some more vids from the gig for ya! We also have a lot of HD footage that we're compiling into a documentary-style kinda video...it'll take a while before it's edited and ready, but it looks like a lot of fans took videos of the set!

Night + Aurora (my personal favorite moment of the entire show  )


Catharsis


----------



## ilyti (May 28, 2012)

Believe it or not, I read a review of this album in PRINT MEDIA. Shocking. Classic Rock Prog is actually pretty on the ball with this!


----------



## wakjob (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait a minute, am I to understand that this is Marty Friedman?


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2012)

friedman did a guest solo on the album, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## wakjob (Jun 6, 2012)

^
Oh! ok, that makes sense then. Still good to see him doing something like this though.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 15, 2012)

I just saw a status update on their Facebook page, looks like they are writing/recording album numero 2! Stoked about that one.


----------



## Volteau (Jun 16, 2012)

Keshav! Is that true? If so, is it still with Dan?  I'm such a fan boi...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, they really are writing the second album, I saw it too. I really, really hope that Dan makes a return. Amazing singer.


----------



## CloudAC (Jun 17, 2012)

I hope the second album doesn't feel as over-satured as the first. Something about the production. Maybe it was just me, but it didn't get in the way of me listening to this album hundreds of times  If Dan returns, that'll make me very very happy.


----------



## keshav (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha yeah I figured with Anup being really busy on tour with Jeff Loomis (and he's filling in for Chimp Spanner on their debut US tour as well), we won't be able to play shows for a few months so may as well start writing for the next record!

CloudAC - I know what you mean dude, it's partly a production thing and partly a musical thing as well. We're all learning as we go along though 

Also, need a big favor from you guys - 'Maeva' has been nominated for Best Song at this year's Rolling Stone India Metal Awards, and it's a close race to the finish haha - today's the last day of voting, so if you can spare a minute it'd be great if you could help us out and vote! 

Here's the link to the poll on facebook - https://www.facebook.com/questions/10150824056561471/

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 26, 2012)

keshav said:


> Haha yeah I figured with Anup being really busy on tour with Jeff Loomis (and he's filling in for Chimp Spanner on their debut US tour as well), we won't be able to play shows for a few months so may as well start writing for the next record!
> 
> CloudAC - I know what you mean dude, it's partly a production thing and partly a musical thing as well. We're all learning as we go along though
> 
> ...



You have my vote mate 

I hope you guys win, you certainly earned it!


----------



## CloudAC (Jun 26, 2012)

keshav said:


> CloudAC - I know what you mean dude, it's partly a production thing and partly a musical thing as well. We're all learning as we go along though



Very true, I am very very excited to see what you write next! Cast my vote aswell, you definitely deserve it.


----------



## keshav (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys! So we are going to be playing at this year's Euroblast Festival in Cologne!!!

I'm so stoked, this is like a big milestone in our career and I can't wait to play in Europe...not to mention I get to watch all the AMAZING bands that are playing there this year 

We recorded a video of our usual awkward selves announcing it haha


----------



## keshav (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh and thank you so much to everyone that voted for us for the Rolling Stone awards, we ended up winning 3 titles in all - Best Song, Best Guitarist and Best Emerging Artist of the year 

You guys rule!!


----------



## anomynous (Dec 3, 2012)

Is Dan officially part of the band now?


----------



## terran236 (Dec 3, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Is Dan officially part of the band now?



Not officially but according to keshav they are working together on the next album! Wewt. Keshav said something to the effect that he wants melodic elements and clean vocals to be emphasized rather than harsh vocals. Which is right up my alley. Now days too many bands focus on the riffage and not enough melody.


----------



## tHeOwner (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeh, he mentioned yesterday that he's sick of the old stuff 
must have been working in on it for ages
So New album coming up soon!

any new skyharbor stuff = win!


----------



## Volteau (Feb 9, 2013)

Necroing this thread. Any news on the 2nd album?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 9, 2013)

Daniel Tompkins confirmed through his Facebook page, he has started writing for the 2nd Skyharbor album. That's awesome news! 

More as I get it.

Peace.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic news that Dan is back. Skyharbor and In Colour, there will be no shortage of Dans voice in 2013


----------



## rug (Feb 9, 2013)

Dan Tompkins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything


----------



## Gram negative (Feb 9, 2013)

I love this band. Would love to hear some new stuff!


----------



## Volteau (Feb 9, 2013)

terran236 said:


> Not officially but according to keshav they are working together on the next album! Wewt. Keshav said something to the effect that he wants melodic elements and clean vocals to be emphasized rather than harsh vocals. Which is right up my alley. Now days too many bands focus on the riffage and not enough melody.



Just what I was thinking. And I am SO glad Keshav is going down that road. I showed Dan's videos to a friend of mine and he said "such light vocals for such a heavy sound", and man, I wouldn't have it any other way. I love Dan's melodic value. He could make a fuckin' a capella album and I'd buy it. It would be like buying an acoustic guitar only album or something. That is the mark of the TRUE vocalist


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 9, 2013)

Cannot wait. I love me some Anup.


----------



## keshav (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry for having dropped off the map guys, for some reason my IP address was banned for the last couple of months...haha

We are indeed in the thick of writing album 2 at the moment, and yes Dan is officially our official lead singer  The new material is definitely a big step up from the first record in my opinion, primarily because it's a collaborative effort this time round and I have a much clearer vision for the band now. 

There's quite a few things happening in the background, we're trying to make a couple of tours happen this year (you'll have an update on this soon!) and there's other stuff being worked on as well. Things are a bit quiet as we sort this stuff out, but we want to play our cards right and really make a mark with the next record, so taking things patiently at the moment 

Cheers for the support guys!!


----------



## kamello (Feb 21, 2013)

keshav said:


> Sorry for having dropped off the map guys, for some reason my IP address was banned for the last couple of months...haha
> 
> We are indeed in the thick of writing album 2 at the moment, and yes *Dan is officially our official lead singer*  The new material is *definitely a big step up from the first record in my opinion*, primarily because it's a collaborative effort this time round and I have a much clearer vision for the band now.
> 
> ...




awesome news, and so much tease  


also, a bit of OT, but I remember that you said a few months ago on facebook that you hated when people asked for mixing advice and it just ended being an Axe-FX patch request, still, would you consider doing a little mixing tutorial? I couldn't care less about the Axe-FX patches...


----------



## keshav (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I think I will do one probably once the album is recorded and mixed, I can do a video run through of the process, kinda like Devin's "Protools Skool" videos...that would definitely be fun!


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there any 8 string usage on the new album (as of right now)?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 21, 2013)

nice! can't wait to hear some tidbits! really glad to hear Dan is back on and hoping he'll come up with some more of his unique sounding choruses. so as long as that happens and you keep the riffage coming i will be happy.


----------



## keshav (Feb 22, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Is there any 8 string usage on the new album (as of right now)?



Nope, in fact the first album was 100% 6 string, this time around there is some 7 string material but that is definitely as far as it will go haha.


----------



## kamello (Jun 29, 2015)

Sad news considering that Anup stepped out of the band recently. Here is the official band statement





> Hello everyone,
> Please take a few minutes out of your day to read this post.
> After months of deliberation, Dan has decided to step down as our frontman and singer. This has been the hardest decision we have ever had to make in our history as a group, and it comes after months of discussion about the future of Skyharbor. We owe you an explanation, and we hope this following makes it clear as to why we reached this decision.
> In a nutshell, things have developed with this group far quicker than any of us expected, and we have been getting some amazing opportunities to take our music around the world. We have been lucky enough to be able to play sporadically in India, Europe and the UK, but we have always wanted to take our music further afield to territories such as North America and Australia, and for longer periods than Dan could commit to. As many of you will know, Dan is a husband and a father, and touring for long periods of time with little financial security made it very difficult for the band to be active, and Dan felt strongly that he was holding us back from good opportunities.
> ...





actually, Im pretty interested after hearing what Eric has to bring to the table. I don't know if he can scream as Dan, but I believe that he is far more comfortable in the upper-range compared to Dan


----------



## Moo (Jun 29, 2015)

#danwasbetterharbor


----------



## Genome (Jun 29, 2015)

Seems like everyone's leaving their bands at the moment! This new chap sounds awesome, though!


----------



## elkinz (Jun 29, 2015)

aw man this is such a strange time for bands haha. I really liked Dan in skyharbor, but Im excited to see how the new line up works out, and dan is still in tesseract so that's pretty cool  

If anything all these musicians going their own way creatively means more great music!


----------



## lemeker (Jun 29, 2015)

Good singer. It's going to take a bit of time to get used to it. I thought Dan fit perfectly. This guys good though.


----------



## starslight (Jun 29, 2015)

Really digging Eric's tone in that clip. Great voice. I think Skyharbor will be just fine.


----------



## elkinz (Jun 29, 2015)

oh man I just got the chance to listen to his vocals! Awesome. 

Super excited for his contribution to skyharbor!


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 29, 2015)

was wondering wht was going to be of Skyharbor when I read Dan was back in Tesseract.

So cool, now we can have the full potential of the two bands.

Looking forward to see what Eric does for Skyharbor, his voice sounds good. And dont really care if he screams or not, not every music had to be screamed


----------



## Durero (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow - that's awesome singing and I'm so glad to see someone worthy stepping into Dan's role!

Tesseract and Skyharbor are two of my favorite bands; nice to see them both thinking long term with their members.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 30, 2015)

Been a fan of Dan since First Signs of Frost, but I am so not a fan of following his career from band to band, and back to that same band again, etc..

It's exhausting, frankly. I thought Skyharbor was a perfect fit for him too.


----------



## keshav (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks so much you guys, very happy with how positive the reaction has been overall to the transitions. With everyone managing so many bands, all of which were growing rapidly, it was only a matter of time before people had to start prioritising. Fortunately we've had a super smooth transition and things are moving quicker than ever, we're already about 75% done with the new album!

<3 you all


----------



## elkinz (Jul 5, 2015)

well that's one way to make me wet myself with excitement!


----------



## nicktao (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn, first The Safety Fire then Intervals and now Skyharbor. My favorite bands are breaking up or have members dropping out. 

Does anyone know if TSF actually broke up? 

Eric sounds great though!


----------



## kamello (Jul 5, 2015)

keshav said:


> Thanks so much you guys, very happy with how positive the reaction has been overall to the transitions. With everyone managing so many bands, all of which were growing rapidly, it was only a matter of time before people had to start prioritising. Fortunately we've had a super smooth transition and things are moving quicker than ever, we're already about 75% done with the new album!
> 
> <3 you all



I would actually <3 you even more if you made the mixing tutorial thingy that was mentioned the page before this one... like... two years ago... yeah...


----------



## Mehnike (Jul 6, 2015)

Gotta say I like this guy over Dan. Top notch vocals!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 6, 2015)

keshav said:


> Thanks so much you guys, very happy with how positive the reaction has been overall to the transitions. With everyone managing so many bands, all of which were growing rapidly, it was only a matter of time before people had to start prioritising. Fortunately we've had a super smooth transition and things are moving quicker than ever, we're already about 75% done with the new album!
> 
> <3 you all



F! yeah, new album!!


----------



## keshav (Jul 6, 2015)

kamello said:


> I would actually <3 you even more if you made the mixing tutorial thingy that was mentioned the page before this one... like... two years ago... yeah...



Hahahaha... it'd be super outdated considering I didn't mix the second album and won't be doing the new one either... BUT if you guys are still down I'll do it anyway


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 8, 2015)

keshav said:


> Hahahaha... it'd be super outdated considering I didn't mix the second album and won't be doing the new one either... BUT if you guys are still down I'll do it anyway



Um... YES


----------



## 7soundz (Aug 27, 2015)

New single!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUEWqCezLUg


Love the new singer and the slightly different style. Since Dan has been in a few projects in the same genre, to me skyharbor didn't have a unique sound. With the new singer however, you guys definitely have a unique voice that cuts through the others. 

P.S- to Keshav, I would also like to know more about the mixing process and how you learned to play the guitar so well. Lot's of unique melodic playing. maybe you can share some tips?


----------



## keshav (Aug 28, 2015)

7soundz said:


> New single!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUEWqCezLUg
> 
> ...



Thank you dude that's very kind! 

I didn't mix this one, Forrester Savell did... as for the guitar parts, cheers! The parts themselves (barring a couple) are actually very simple to play, but the real huge challenge this time was managing and balancing all the harmonic content across all the layers, so that there weren't any clashes.


----------



## 7soundz (Aug 28, 2015)

keshav said:


> Thank you dude that's very kind!
> 
> I didn't mix this one, Forrester Savell did... as for the guitar parts, cheers! The parts themselves (barring a couple) are actually very simple to play, but the real huge challenge this time was managing and balancing all the harmonic content across all the layers, so that there weren't any clashes.




Although animated/lyric videos are cost effective, it would be nice to see the full band play together in a video. What guitar tuning do you typically use?


----------



## Volteau (Aug 28, 2015)

New singer has nothing to worry about. Sounds really good. Awesome pick.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 12, 2015)

I must say I have been listening to the new track "Out of time" over and over for the past week and cant get enough of it.

such a great awesome track dudes!!

love the new twist on your style, always love Karnivool and def could tell the influence on you guys and love it!. And the new vocals fits perfectly, love all the harmonies and the "simplicity" of the song, nothing is really simple lol, anyways Im really looking forward for the rest of the album and hope you guys come to Australia at some point \m/


----------

